

AndLinux.org – Run Linux natively inside Windows - X4
http://andlinux.org/

======
pbhjpbhj
Interesting that the screenshots mainly show KDE apps. I wonder how running
through AndLinux compares with the KDE MS Windows installation,
[http://windows.kde.org/](http://windows.kde.org/).

------
claar
AndLinux is super cool, but not sure how this is news. New release or
something?

